# nozevit ?



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

hello all, i got the news letter from my local bee club and it says to bring 2 pints per hive of sugar water. my president is offering to add nozevit to the sugar water for us so we can treat our hives for nosema. i have a few questions. is this a good treatment? do i have to give it to the bees buy its self or can i mix the 2 pints with the rest of the syurp in my hive top feeder? when should i feed this treated syurp? is there any thing else i should know about nozevit or nosema? thanks


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

That's an interesting find, Nozevit. The website indicates it's a European blend, fairly new to the market too.

http://www.nozevit.com/About Nozevit.htm

Has anyone else tried this in the past few years ?

Might be OK for European Honey Bees, sounds like.


I would hold off from treating the bees until after Honey season. Especially if you're extracting soon. End of season may be weeks away in extreme northern areas and months away for southern ones. In the spring time definitely.


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

As far as I know nosevit, fumigillian and fumidill is the same product with different names. 

Please let me know if I’m wrong… there is only one company in the Czechoslovakia who manufactures this product and sell it all over the world. 

If there is a supplier in North Amerika I’m sure they buy it from the Czech and sell it under there own name.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

these quotes from the sight make it sound like a hony bee healty or something no where does it say that it will take care of any kind of nosema. 

"Healthy bee colonies build brood faster in the spring, and will winter extremely well when their intestinal integrity is intact. Exceptional colonies can be built using all natural Nozevit as a food supplement for intestinal cleansing, thereby reducing the need of chemical treatments for internal ailments" 
Suggested Instructions for Use of Nozevit​ · Mix 1ml to 300mls syrup for normal brood chamber.
· Mix 3mls per litre of sugar syrup for a larger mixture.
· Apply by spraying directly onto top bars of frames, directly on frames of bees, by drench method or feed through a quality hive top feeder.
· We recommend mixing Nozevit into protein/pollen substitute patties: Mix 1.75 ml per 500 grams of patty or 500 ml per 140 kgs. (1.5 ml Nozevit per 1 pound patty or 500 ml bottle of Nozevit into 310 lbs. patty mix: i.e. Dadant “Brood Builder”).

To maintain healthy hives:

· Use as a feed supplement two times in spring and two times in Fall/Autumn – fed 10 days apart.
· We recommend feeding Nozevit 2-3 times during summer dearth.
· Nozevit should be stored in a cool, dark place in its original package.
· DO NOT FREEZE
· Shake the bottle well before adding to syrup.
· Ingredients: Water, all natural plant polyphenols. Zero chemicals.
· Shelf life is 4 years

If hives are under stress:
When signs of stress are visible in colony or in commercial pollination operation, it is recommended to provide four this syrup feedings with Nozevit four days apart. The syrup is to be THIN (40% to 50% sugar), so the bees will consume the syrup immediately and not store it. 
The syrup should be sprayed onto the top bats of frames or on bees directly so they will consume syrup.


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

well the paper that comes with it states it is for nosema. and it is all natural and can use it with the supers on.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Fumagillin is a cultured antibiotic while Nozevit is an extract of tree bark tannins, I think, two different animals.

Randy Oliver did a quick and dirty study between various Nosema treatments including Fumagillin and Nozevit and while the study was not conclusive there were strong hints that Nozevit may be a useful tool in treatment. 
While we aren't betting the farm on Nozevit we will be trying a little out this year due to it's natural qualities and cost per colony.
Randy's study is on his website.

http://www.scientificbeekeeping.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=63

Sheri
PS those of you who visit Randy's site might consider a small donation to help fund his practical research.


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow, nice work and an easy to follow presentation. Thanks for the link. I am thinking a basic donation level for looking at the research would be just to match the fee for a reprint at a minimum.


----------



## Dr. Carson (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello,

I suggest you might read the November issue of American Bee Journal for recent study of Nozevit. This article might answer most of your questions as to it's efficacy. It is a European product which we produce in Croatia, near the Slovenian border - next to Italy.

We have been producing it for many years now and it has been available in the United States for more than three years. Nozevit is currently available in more than 20 countries and used on all continents.

Nozevit is not an antibiotic or medicine but rather all natural plant polyphenols.

I trust you all will have a great day.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

As far as I know nosevit, fumigillian and fumidill is the same product with different names. 

Major difference as Sheri mentioned!

I am working on making my own tannin laced product from a local source!
Why buy something you can make?
Ernie


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks and sounds like a HBH equivalent. Expensive too.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Expensive too. 

Not when you can make your own!

Replacing a hive is expensive!
Ernie


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Not all of us prefer to burn our houses down making things for our flying friends.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_I am working on making my own tannin laced product from a local source!
Why buy something you can make?_

Red oak acorns are high in tannin. You could grind them into a tannin flour to mix in pollen sub (assuming nothing in acorns is toxic to bees) or you can pulverize the acorns and leach the tannin out in boiling water.

I'm curious how this works out for you.

Hmm. This gets me thinking. The Indians ground up the outer seed coating of paw paw seeds, and used the dust as an insecticide to control lice. I wonder how toxic it is to bees or varroa.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

SwedeBee1970 said:


> Not all of us prefer to burn our houses down making things for our flying friends.


What do you mean? Making your own HBH is very easy, very cost effective, and safe to make in your kitchen.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Red oak acorns are high in tannin. 
The specie of oak that is used for Nosevit grows in the good USA. as a landscape specimen or focal point
Ernie


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Shumard Red Oak. Ernie?

I have as many acorns as you need me to send you.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Shumard Red Oak. Ernie?

Thank you for the offer.
But, it's the wrong oak tree.
Ernie


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_The specie of oak that is used for Nosevit grows in the good USA. _

I did some quick googling, and it appears Nozevit is made from oak bark of a type of oak in a specific region in Europe.

Quercus palustris is used for landscaping, and it is in the quercus rubrum family. When Ernie mentioned a landscaping oak, pin oak came to mind - but I don't think it is a European oak.

Here is an older BeeSource thread about Nozevit.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216836


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I did some quick googling, and it appears Nozevit is made from oak bark of a type of oak in a specific region in Europe.

It can be found growing in the lower united States.
Ernie


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Live oak?


----------

